# wallmart cup of water



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

My Gf bought a betta at wallmart 2 days ago and left it at my house. It is in the same water and tiny cup she bought it in. Do i have any chance of saving this fish? even if i go to wallmart tomorrow and buy a tank, heater, filter and all the other things i have read about on here? It seems a new tank / filter take 4 weeks to be ready? the water already looks kind of dirty. can I add water of something ?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

You need water conditioner to be able to change the water. Bc the chlorine in the water will kill it.


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

the water in the little cup ? 
If i get a tank and filter and conditioner and heater tomorrow can it be ready in hours not weeks?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

If you can go towalmart and get conditioner. You could get a tank around one or2 gallons , a submersible heater, and conditioner. Walmart has that and it's open at this hour. Fill the tank with water, throw in the heater. Set it to78 degrees F, and float the cup for minimum 15 mins, then take some fresh tankwater(make sure it is conditioned!) and add ittothe bettacup, then continue to float it for 15 mins, then gently release the betta. This process will help acclimate him so that he doesn't die of shock being thrown into really clean water when he is kept in dirty water can kill him. This would be a speedy help the dying betta plan if you really want to save him. I hope you do!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes you could buy a 10 gal with heater and filter and safely and slowly introduce him tomorrow by doing what is called a fish in cycle. Follow the acclimation process of floating him and then adding tank water to the cup etc. remember you need water conditioner before adding tap water to your tank as normal tap has chemicals that can harm and kill the betta. The conditioner makes tap water betta safe.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for the double post I didn't know you wanted to give him a whole 10 gal which is awesome! Yes you could set him up in a 10gal to cycle. It's not the safest but in the interest of getting him out of the cup ASAP you could do that.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

This page has a description of how to do a fish in cycle

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

Im on wallmart.com right now. ill pay and store pick up. can you help me pick decent stuff I dont want to get cheap junk.

glass tank not plastic right?


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Aw, I hope you save him!

FYI I didn't know about cycling a tank when I got my first bettas and they did great, BUT I did do water testings and water changes so. .. I guess that is why they lived. My brother in law never did a cycle but his betta is just in a little bowl, he's been alive for at least a year now. (Not that I recommend neglect . . I'm just saying don't throw in the towel just because you can't cycle the tank now.) Good luck! So nice of you to take car of something someone else bought.


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

I can do like 2.5 for now.

This is my wallmart 

Walmart Supercenter
1471 E Osceola Pkwy
Kissimmee, FL 34744

what heater filter do they have that is decent ? try not to kill my credit card please LOL

will this do till I can do better ? will a heater go in this?
http://www.walmart.com/ip/13448744


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Hey- the other person on this thread might know, as for me I live in Arizona and the water in my tanks is hot enough with no heater so I can't really help you with that part.

As for glass vs. acrylic tank, glass lasts longer but I'd get whatever tank you want. I have a glass plain old rectangular 2.5 tank and a 5.5, and I also have a few acrylic tanks I got because they had unique shapes I liked ("Bookshelf Tanks", I liked them because more lengthwise swimming space is better for bettas than upwards.)

You could get any tank now and upgrade when you know what you want more later. . . or just get a 2.5 glass tank.

Basically get whatever you want- you are giving the little guy a LOT better than he has now, and you're in Florida so if you don't get a heater tonight the water might be fine for now. I'm not getting heaters until summer is over . .. it's hot as hell where I am and I don't have the air on very high. (Bettas like water temperature around the mid to high 70's up to the low 80's. Something like 74 to 82 . . I have heard 76 to 80 .. you get the picture. Somewhere around there. Just get a tank and water conditioner and food at least for now. (And a cover or something to put on top in case he's a jumper?)


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

im in florida and my room stays 76 to 81

lengthwise ok let me look again at eh tanks they have. 

i was looking at this but length wise then i will look for
http://www.walmart.com/ip/13448744


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

do you have water conditioner? 
Is there a petsmart near by? 
If there is, grab the smallest bottle of Prime, I'm not familiar with walmart (None here in NYC thank goodness)
Also get it a good tank, to heat well you will probably need a 5 gallon. there are also heaters for 2.5 gallons. they're usually a hit and miss. 
I've heard hydor is a rather reliable brand for heaters.
Technically you do not need a filter unless you have a 5 gallon+ which you can then cycle.
If you do get a filter, I recommend a sponge filter. you can get those on ebay for around $5 
To run one, you will need an airpump, those you can also get online for $5-10


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Well you should get a little aquarium thermometer- I do have those in each tank so I can see that the water is ok. But for tonight you just need the water conditioner and food. . those are the most needed.

You _could_ also get a heater (or at least thermometer to see if you really need a heater yet) . .. and a little decor for him to hide in . . but Walmart might not have good stuff . . you could wait on those things. Remember anything sharp isn't a good idea as the bettas can hurt themselves, also they supposedly like to squeeze through things that are too small for them and hurt themselves that way too.

If you don't have a cover for your tank there might be something you can use instead if it's cheaper. I have used "splatter pot & pan cover" made of screen for a bowl top, I have used cheap "drawer liner" that has holes in it and just cut it to size and put it on top .. you get the idea. Or you can just not fill the tank up high enough for the guy to jump out. (None of mine seem to be jumpers but I keep reading about it.)

You can always upgrade your tank later. I did. I started with a 1.5 gallon bowl I had, then 2.75 gallon bowl .. then I got tanks. You don't have to go nuts tonight to save the fish. Just get the basics, and where you are you probably don't need a heater yet, seriously.


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

the food i have is called TetraMin 3 in one select a food . says 2 flakes 1 baby shrimp 1 granules . i gave him some shrimp today


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

I put what I think might work in a wish list just to make it easy to view for you. can you take a look and tell me if this stuff is right or not ??

http://www.walmart.com/wishlist

Welcome to the Wish List Created by: MICHAEL NELSON
BettaFish.com
MICHAEL NELSON
My Wish List
June 13, 2012
KISSIMMEE, FL


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I couldn't see your wishlist even when I typed your info in, but I did click on the aquarium kit link you posted. Honestly, that would work, I think, I mean have you seen the teeny tiny "betta keepers" other people put their bettas in? 

I don't know if you can put a heater in it, but I would think you could, both kinds of aquarium kits I have seem to have little "knock-out" areas on the hoods where you would be able to put a heater through. I think you are worrying too much, just get that poor thing out of that horrible walmart cup and into something bigger with water conditioner in it. (And just try to have it similar temperature or float his cup or a bag in the new water so he gets acclimated to the temperature of his new water.)

Then you could always upgrade if you change your mind about what kind of tanks you like, or if you ever have more room for something larger, should you want that.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It's betta (PUN!) to get a longer tank for your betta fish, as they prefer more horizontal swimming space. the one on your wishlist is probably not ideal. this one  CLICK will probably be better. 
or if you want a kit This one can be cycled


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 28, 2011)

WalMart has the Tetra 2-15 gallon Submersible heaters that are not adjustable and keep the tank at 78 degrees as long as you start out with room temperature water and the room isn't highly cold. I have used these in 2.5 & 5 gallon glass aquariums and one acrylic for a short while. For a 10 gallon I bought a Elite Mini Submersible-50w that is adjustable over the internet and later when the Tetra's stop working I will change the 5 gallon tanks to this type. Due to the 2.5 gallon I have only having a glass lid the Tetra heaters are the only thing that will fit. Due to the heat right now none of them are coming on, but they did in the winter.
Be sure to buy a thermometer also and check the temperature every time you feed the fish.
With a 2.5 gallon tank you can't really get a full cycle if you have a filter in it they say, although it will have what they call a mini cycle where some of the good bacteria will be around on the glass, ornaments, heater/temp rubber holders, etc. When I used my 2.5 gallons as tanks it only had cups in them as caves for them, no gravel, etc., and I had to syphon out 1 gallon of water every 3 days to keep the ammonia level down. With my newly cycled 5 gallons I only change out 1 gallon a week, but they also have gravel and deco's.
I haven't done the fish in cycle method and it took a month to get my first tank cycled. Then I use it to seed the others to get them up in about a week. 
I did make the mistake of buying the StartZyme by Jungle on one tank I cycled yet it took about 3 weeks to cycle and I later read it has the wrong kind of good bacteria (reason you have to add it with every water change). I used the shrimp method to cycle with and left the shrimp in too long (grew mold), so I stripped that tank down after putting something in it to kill the mold. The other cycles I've done was with fish flake food which was made into pureed mush (liquid as possible). 
I bought the Aqua Safe water conditioner from WalMart to begin with but later ordered Prime over the internet. I'm on well water and in non-cycled (no filter) tanks the Aqua Safe always left floating or sunk mineral deposits, but Prime didn't. Plus Prime locks up ammonia and nitrates which Aqua Safe doesn't do. Now I'm using the Aqua Safe in my cycled tanks and Prime in my 2.5 gal tank and later when I run out of Aqua Safe I'll only use Prime in all the tanks.
The gravel I've used came from a LFS since it is a natural type and I read some of the painted colored gravel can raise pH (mine is high to start with) and some loose their color.
Until you get a tank set up just condition a gallon of water that feels about the same temp as the water in the cup, use a turkey baster to clean out the waste in the cup and add in some fresh water (to begin with the least amount you can get way with taken out & put in since it's a different pH/KH/GH. When they get use to the water you are using, then they can have 100% fresh water in the cup. Mainly to move them I just use a container to suck them up into and acclimate them if it's a new or different water source (non-cycled to cycled tank) or new to my well water or heated vs. non-heated water. In cups they need their water changed daily, but they will be a lot more healthy and happy in more water. I guess a betta living in a cup feels like we would in trying to live in a bathroom (small room) or closet. Acclimation is to help them adjust to a different temperature, pH/KH/GH, and changing from polluted to cleaner water which can put them in shock.
Wal-Mart also has Quick Cure which is handy to have on hand, along with Aquarium salt which is used for medical problems only.


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

I am going to get this Tetra Aquarium Starter Kit, 5 Gallons at wallmart.

Thank you for helping me save my fish. i will be back later today asking 100 more things once i get the tank here.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

MKNelson90 said:


> I am going to get this Tetra Aquarium Starter Kit, 5 Gallons at wallmart.
> 
> Thank you for helping me save my fish. i will be back later today asking 100 more things once i get the tank here.


Keep an eye on the filter! you may need to buffer it for the fishie =D


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

aokashi said:


> It's betta (PUN!) to get a longer tank for your betta fish, as they prefer more horizontal swimming space. the one on your wishlist is probably not ideal. this one  CLICK will probably be better.
> or if you want a kit This one can be cycled


I agree that it's "betta" (shaking my head and smiling) to get a longer tank. I know it's annoying for us because they take up more desk space, or tablespace .. or whatever- But I really like my long Petco Bookshelf tanks (except that they are a little junky), my plain old 5.5 gal glass tank, and my new 2.5 gallon glass tank I bought "just in case". They are all rectangular lengthwise. Even if bettas didn't like it better, you can put more caves, plants, or other decor with a lengthwise tank than a tank that goes "up" more, or a bowl. That is why I don't even want my 3 bowls I have, not even for my temporary or hospital tanks. I just love the rectangular ones.

I used to love big bowls, but they have "blond spots" and you can barely put anything on the bottom. Even when I read reviews of expensive round BioOrbs people said there were "blind spots". Not so in a rectangular tank, you can always see your fish.

Please post pictures of your fish! I'd love to see the little guy.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Congrats on rescuing the little guy! Can't wait to see pics. 
Side q- why did your gf dump a fish on you??  I would never do that to anybody!


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

The tank is great but be very careful with the filter! In fact buy a different filter! I just loss my guy to it. He got stuck in the intake and I was gone so I couldn't help him. I would get the tetra whisperer or a sponge filter. But I love the tank!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

AWH.

It's so nice that you're taking good care of your 'surprise fish'. Before long, you'll understand why so many of us are obsessed with our bettas. They're highly interactive, you can even train them and they beg for food - like tiny aquatic dogs, lol. 

Along with tank & heater, grab some high-quality betta food. Good food is really important to keeping him healthy - it should have all the ingredients listed and have protein foods (shrimp, fishmeal, etc) as the top 3 ingredients. Feed him 2-3 pellets twice a day. A container tends to last a long time, as they don't eat much. Never overfeed him - he could get bloated which can lead to all kinds of other problems, as well making your water dirtier. 

And yes - pics, please!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I skimmed the replies, it sounds like you are well on your way to getting a tank set up. You can have your fish in a new tank within an hour - the important things are the conditioner for the water (removes the stuff poisonous to the fish) and a heater to keep him comfy. Some decor like plants and a hidey hole will make him feel safer.

The thing with it taking multiple weeks to get a tank ready is if you are establishing a "cycled" tank, ie, you've grown the kinds of bacteria in your tank that will now help keep harmful wastes to a minimum. It's the process of maturing the colonies of bacteria that takes a while. Once the cycle is established, you don't have to do nearly as much changing of water.

This normally doesn't apply to smaller tanks, you just do a couple of water changes a week to keep the bad stuff from accumulating.

Anyways, good luck with your surprise fish! Be warned, he might be a carrier of the Betta Bug, which infects most people on this forum!


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to thank every one for their help. I named him Ujio. He loves the live plants in his new home. He is eating pellets just fine. I made him a resting place with a suction cup and tied live plants to it. He gets right up there when I turn off the light. He is very active especially when the light is just right and he see's his reflection, boy does he flair out and go nuts. He even chances bubbles up and down the filter. I laugh all day. Here are some pics.


----------



## zombiegirl (May 24, 2012)

Beautiful fish and set up. Congrats!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww I love your set up! What a lovely Crowntail Male you have there!


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

a nice fish and a happy ending. yay!

hey do me a favor.. can you tell my girlfriend to surprise me with a nice betta or 2? =)


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Love his colours! And he looks very happy and healthy in his smart new tank. Well done!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, he's a nice fish!! Congrats! and he has a great setup too


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

marktrc said:


> a nice fish and a happy ending. yay!
> 
> hey do me a favor.. can you tell my girlfriend to surprise me with a nice betta or 2? =)


LOL will do


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Do you have another tank?I cheat, and use some water from my other tank, and some fresh water too, that way my tank cycle is already mostly established, have never had a problem with this method, good luck!

EDIT:sorry my pc decided to just show me page 1, and not tell me there were another 3 pages after that!Ignore my comment!


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

Look! Look! Look! He blew some bubbles LOL, I cant believe how much I enjoy having a Betta !


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tank's 5.5 gal water with filter running is reaching 48 hours. Change water now? and how much? Leave him in the tank wile I am doing it?

btw how many pellets a day? 3 or 6? I have read both, he's very active.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hahah what a silly nest!! My boys will only make nests on something, they both would have made it stick to the filter in your tank for instance  Happy fish you have <3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

in response to your question,
I only meant that my fish connect their bubble nests to things in the tank that breach the surface. Your bubble nest is fine!! lol (no need to worry) At least you have a bubble nest, I haven't seen one in weeks!


----------



## MKNelson90 (Jun 13, 2012)

Laki said:


> in response to your question,
> I only meant that my fish connect their bubble nests to things in the tank that breach the surface. Your bubble nest is fine!! lol (no need to worry) At least you have a bubble nest, I haven't seen one in weeks!


I am sorry for the misunderstanding. The question was for anyone in the thread that was helping me  

Its a brand new tank that was not cycled.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 28, 2011)

Well Ujio is one handsome man and seems to be really loving his new home. And talk about a busy beaver, he sure did a lot of work on that bubble nest. 

As for pellets most say 3 in the morning and 3 at night so a total of 6. Since they can get SB (swim bladder) from over eating never give 6 pellets at a time in one meal during the day, if you miss the morning then only give the 3 that night. Some feed 3 times a day which would be 2 pellets per meal, thus I guess you could feed 2 and then 4 hours later give him 2 more if you missed the morning meal. They can go several days without eating, yet even when fed daily will always want more than what they should have. Most have said to skip one day out of the week not feeding them anything so they can purge their system good which sounds like good advice since in the wild they aren't getting hard pellets everyday and go days without food.

I haven't done the fish in a tank when cycling. Main thing is to keep the ammonia, nitrites at safe level (it will kill them) and later nitrates which get removed with routine cleaning. 
This is a thread link about doing it with a fish in the tank without live plants which will consume some of the ammonia, etc. depending on what kind of plants they are.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=92137

Good luck. Sorry for the late reply, but I haven't been on the net for a few days.


----------

